# Lower Bells Reservoir



## Mojo (Oct 2, 2007)

Who's been up to Lower Bells recently? Just wondering what works there. Thinking of taking my nephew and his friend there. We'd be going Sunday since the weather'll be good.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Heehee. Now this could get interesting. I'm sittin' back with a drink and a bag-o-popcorn.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Never been, but thanks for mentioning the place. Hope you guys knock 'em dead!!

A simple search brought up this..

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38254

Pretty little place...


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Well it looks like the twins got the ole utah clique treatment. Being an outsider for the last 30 years has taught me not to fool with this clique. I think learning to clique is a required course to becoming a real bad ass utahn. I hope the twins get over their butt hurt and continue posting reports. I for one enjoy them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

hatuquack said:


> Well it looks like the twins got the ole utah clique treatment. Being an outsider for the last 30 years has taught me not to fool with this clique.* I think learning to clique is a required course to becoming a real ****. *


Keep practicing, you're not doing too bad so far... :|

I wish I was in a 'clique', I would probably be with everybody else at *LOWER BELLS RESERVOIR* catching some *NICE CUTTS *!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

.45 said:


> I wish I was in a 'clique',


You can be in my clique (of one). However, I have to work, so I can't hit Bells today for those nice cutts.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Clique; did somebody say clique? Can I be in one? Huh? Can I? Purty please? It'll be just like being in High School again. I can hardly wait.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh wow don't tell me this BS is going to be bought up here as well!


----------

